# battle for skull pass - worth it?



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

high guys! im wondering if its worth it to buy the "battle for skull pass" boxed set?
im starting a mostly goblin army, and i figured its a cheap way to get a lot of gobbos, but if the models are really ugly i might think twice about it.

so whats your thoughts on the subject? is it worth it, or are the models too ugly compared to the normal box sets you can get?

all oppinions are appreciated ofcourse!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

You cant buy it anymore now that Isle of Blood has come out.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

If you can find a box it is a quick and easy way to get a lot of goblins. They look just fine IMO, but as just mentioned you are going to have a hell of a time finding one.


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

i found a person willing to sell me two for 150 bucks  so getting them is not the issue, just wondering if its worth it, or if the models are too ugly


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Nah, the gobbo models are fine. The dwarves. . .not so good. But the goblins are cool. Two sets would give you a nice start on a greenskins horde.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Cloneman said:


> i found a person willing to sell me two for 150 bucks  so getting them is not the issue, just wondering if its worth it, or if the models are too ugly


Its well worth getting if you want to run a OnG or a gobbo army... but I wouldn't spend that much on it. Keep watch on eBay and I think you'll be able to pick up a couple sets much cheaper then that. In the UK it looks as if you could probably pick them up for <£25, which is less then half their original value.


----------



## Cloneman (Oct 24, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> Its well worth getting if you want to run a OnG or a gobbo army... but I wouldn't spend that much on it. Keep watch on eBay and I think you'll be able to pick up a couple sets much cheaper then that. In the UK it looks as if you could probably pick them up for <£25, which is less then half their original value.


on a side note, the cheapest i have found it for here in denmark is 430 dkr (85 dollars app.) for each. the IoB set costs 110 dollars here (yeh, prices suck)


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Also, prepare to injure yourself numerous times on the spears


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

If your getting the night gobbos, the BfSP is a great investment, the goobos are a bit flat, but are fine. The spider riders are nigh on identical to the other boxset and the characters are quite nice. 

The regular night gobbo box is slightly better, but the bfsp are great, especially for filling in the ranks, your going to need alot of night goblins. And they have spears, great in 8th


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

That seems a bit pricey, keep an eye out on ebay or at online bits stores, they might have just the goblin sprues for cheaper now that the new set is out.


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

If you want to start an Orc/Gobbo army, it's a great starting point. But fear the spears!


----------

